# Looking for a few friends...



## Bucky42 (May 4, 2020)

Hi I have been playing since the first Animal Crossing game and would like to have a few friends that play most days. I am older, play daily and would enjoy have a few friends to visit. Just looking for people that would like watering flowers when needed, trade extra DIY recipes, visit shops to check turnip prices, and so on. I am still working on my town. I like seeing how others decorate there town. I am respectful and more than willing to share flowers, fruit, extra recipes and visit your town to water flowers.

I feel it is more fun to have a few friends rather than trying to charge bells or NMT just to visit a town, sell turnips or get crafting recipes. Not that there is anything wrong with doing that. I have picked up DIY that way if it is one I really need.

Message me your switch code and I will add you. We can start as friends then best friends if we both want to. If you want to come via dodo code first I am ok with that too. Have a great day.

My native fruit is Peach although I have all the fruits
Flower windflower, have all other flowers and having fun working on hybrids
Northern hemisphere eastern time zone
Ingame name is ilsa
Town is Casablanca


----------



## tiffeyks (May 4, 2020)

my friend code is 7626-3245-8310 if you wanna add me! :>


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 4, 2020)

Hey I’m Courtney I’m in need of some friends to play with. Im older as well and I’m currently playing often. My FC is SW-3375-4782-5604 feel free to best friend me. I’d be willing to share when I have special characters in my town (Celeste saharah leaf ect) and turnip prices for u to visit.


----------



## Druidsleep (May 4, 2020)

I a man older I am interest I would love animal crossing friends my FCC is under my profile picture


----------

